# Leroy's first organ meats!



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought a frozen blend of tripe and organ meats. The blend includes green tripe, beef heart, lungs, liver, spleen, and pancreas. I gave this to Leroy tonight along with a little bit of a BARF-style patty, and a raw turkey neck.

I also have a frozen blend of green tripe, muscle meat, heart, tongue, trachea/gullet, and ground bone. I will give this to him at a later time when I'm not feeding him turkey necks or chicken backs.

Leroy REALLY enjoys his raw meals. A local pet store near me sells the green tripe blends, and it is from a company called Green Tripe (greentripe.com) - I'm waiting to see what his poop will look like in the morning!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We tried to fed Beau green tripe for a while. But after he ate it, no one wanted him in the house, much less giving kisses or sleeping on their bed! I know dogs love it and it's good for them, but man oh man, that stuff stinks to high heaven!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds an interesting mix! Mine love their chunks of tripe - all is well as long as I don't give it to them for two meals in succession. The pong if I do is nearly as bad as the too-much-fish pong!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy's stools looked great this morning! I was curious if his poop would be okay since I'm guessing the ratios of bone, muscle, and organs. I gave him the same mix again this morning... hope it doesn't make him gassy.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought some dried buffalo tripe. They call it "Doggie caviar" LOL. I gotta say, WOW - the smell from those things are VERY strong and STINKY. Leroy ate it in 2 minutes. I thought they would last like bully sticks (the dried tripe has the same shape as bully sticks), but surprisingly it's a treat!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Much as I love my dogs, and much as they love tripe, the dried tripe went in the dustbin half an hour after the bag was opened. Some things are just too smelly to live with!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You will know if the ratio is off by looking at the stools. 

Chalky stools = too much bone
Greasy/pasty, light yellow stools = too fatty


----------



## tf1 (Feb 27, 2011)

That's great. I can't get Charley to eat any type of organ meat at all. I even lathered it up in peanut butter and just licked the peanut butter off. He eats a raw diet but he's extremely picky. He'll eat chicken legs but not wings, etc. Drives me crazy. I try to introduce new foods to him and he just shuns it.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

tf1 said:


> That's great. I can't get Charley to eat any type of organ meat at all. I even lathered it up in peanut butter and just licked the peanut butter off. He eats a raw diet but he's extremely picky. He'll eat chicken legs but not wings, etc. Drives me crazy. I try to introduce new foods to him and he just shuns it.


I have read that it takes some time for certain dogs to accept organ meats. I even read that if they don't eat it by a certain amount of time, to just SHOVE it down their throats. I think that is too extreme. It's great that you are even giving your dog raw options. I wanted to put my cats on a raw diet, but no go there. They seemed very interested in the smell of the raw meat, but when they see what it actually is, they lose interest. Maybe dogs are like people, they like certain textures of food. 

I mentioned the dried tripe earlier... okay, don't think I'll be purchasing these again. The first time I gave it to him, it was a little piece. Tonight I gave him a bigger chunk and it stunk to high heavens. The stench is REALLY strong. He also just chewed it up to a floppy mess and didn't eat it. The chewed up part stank even more. So I threw it away. Then he got up and started gagging and regurgitated little bits of the dried tripe. Yuck! I will stick to the raw tripe.


----------

